# Screen Printing on Rain/Wind Coats



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi,

Just wondered if its possible to screen print on rain coats which have a rubbery kind of texture, is there special inks or any additives? Also does the set up, print or curing technique vary?

Cheers in advance,
Billy


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I would do a test or ask the garments manufacturer (or your supplier) about printing on it but I would guess that some plastisol with nylobond would probably work well. Plastisol with nylobond will cure at 290, so if the jacket can stand that temp I would think you'd be ok. I know some windbreakers have a waterproofing/scotchguard like treatment that can be removed on the area you want to print by wiping with a cotton ball soaked in isopropyl alcohol. Test, test, test.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe Billy is referring to the PVC rain jackets that feel like rubber.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

best and almost only way to Screen Print them is using a fast dry all purpose ink - if it is not too many pcs you can still use your regular t/shirt screen
Try to make your screen using a mesh of at least 200 - 
just checked my inks and i used Nazdar 9700 series
i've used this before to print on rain ponchos
Let them AIR DRY


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheers for the feedback guys, its a nike jacket 100% polyester (sorry thought it was more of a rubbery type). So i'm guessing best not to try and heat cure as henry says. It's ony 4 pieces so could use a normal screen. So i can get a plastisol ink that air drys?


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

You cannot use plastisol and air dry it - plastisol needs to reach 320 degrees to cure.
If it is a polyester jacket, use regular plastisol, BUT.... key is you need to use an ink with a good dye blocking agent
Wilflex SSV Athletic white comes to mind
You can still dry those items at regular temperatures
Word of Caution - if item is RED or ORANGE or BURGUNDY, watch out... ! - those are the worst when it comes to Dye Migration.


----------

